# Another cyclist killed - Camino Tassajara Road



## cyclingthroughlife (Aug 2, 2008)

It's not enough that he was hit from behind and killed, but this is the part that gets me - "Some people, anxious to get through the crash site, kicked pieces of the victim's bicycle out of the way as they passed, Kincaid said."


http://www.contracostatimes.com/ci_12700108

http://www.contracostatimes.com/top-stories/ci_12709365


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Very sad.

Want to bet the driver was 'distracted?' I.e., on the phone?


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

And yet another HUA driver. It never ends. As a retired police officer I joke that poor drivers mean job security, but I do get so tired of accidents caused by some person that just doesn't care. My wife won't ride just because of incidents like this.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and loved ones. 

However, he is not the first cyclist to be struck by a car and killed in this general vicinity. I've lived nearby for the past 6 years, and I avoid Camino Tassajara, Highland, Manning, Collier Canyon, and the other roads in the East Dublin/North Livermore area during commute hours. They are used as alternate commute routes by cars and commercial vehicles (tradesmen, landscapers, etc.) and are heavily trafficked during the commute hours. Shoulders range from narrow to non-existent. The larger trucks that use these roads tend to treat the double yellow line as a suggestion, and everyone is in a hurry and going faster than they should. It's just not safe be riding out there on these roads during the commute hours. 

Yes, we have every right to be out there using these roads, but that is not a point I want to argue from my grave.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Very sad...and scary as I ride there all the time.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

That sucks.

In general, I don't worry too much about traffic while i'm riding, but I am a lot more uncomfortable riding during the am or pm rush hours.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

This is very sad. In general, I believe most drivers respect our space, but there are those dimwits out there that should not even be on the road.
My condolences to the family.


----------



## VonBruin (Aug 8, 2008)

Scary! I rode through that site Saturday morning!  This makes me think twice about keeping Camino Tassajara as one of my rides.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

VonBruin said:


> Scary! I rode through that site Saturday morning!  This makes me think twice about keeping Camino Tassajara as one of my rides.


Agreed there...I don't know of any good way to get from Morgan Territory to SouthGate without touching Camino Tassajara. This is so sad and scary...that road always has riders on it.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

VonBruin said:


> Scary! I rode through that site Saturday morning!  This makes me think twice about keeping Camino Tassajara as one of my rides.


Weekends are usually fine and normal care is enough. It's just weekdays during the commute (Westbound in the mornings and Eastbound in the evenings) when you're best off being somewhere else.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

Cliff O said:


> Weekends are usually fine and normal care is enough. It's just weekdays during the commute (Westbound in the mornings and Eastbound in the evenings) when you're best off being somewhere else.


+1
When I've ridden that route in the past it is always on weekends early. The last time I was out there 1 car past me from Highland to Vassco. I also use that route to go to the Valley once a week during commute time. I would never ride during those times. It turns into the Livermore Grand Prix from 3 to 6 pm.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm saddened and pissed.
My condolences to the cyclist's family.


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

Wow - I used to commute this road every day (for 4 years) - moved last year. The HoP ride goes down there on saturday mornings too. 

It does get pretty sketchy in the mornings (with all the moms dropping kids off at the 2 schools) and in the evening with commuters. The traffic goes pretty fast and the lanes are quite narrow. There's a decent cycle path on part of the northbound side but going south always felt dangerous.


----------



## ryans (Jul 10, 2009)

Is that right by McDonalds? That accident sucks! feel bad for that person.


----------



## Pbnj (Jul 13, 2009)

JChasse said:


> That sucks.
> 
> In general, I don't worry too much about traffic while i'm riding, but I am a lot more uncomfortable riding during the am or pm rush hours.


I agree. This makes me so angry when I hear stuff like this. What is it going to take to give bicyclist the right and respect we deserve. How many more have to be killed before laws and rights are changed for the better. I know laws and rights and bike lanes are growing, but it seems like it's getting better at a slow pace. They want us (people) to change our habits for a greener america but they are always slow at changing the laws.:mad2: Sorry needed to vent. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

This is sad to hear. 

I started cycling in July of 09 and just recently learned of this accident from a co-worker today. The sketchy area of where the accident occured is a route I take mostly on weekends to meet up with another cyclist friend who lives on the Silvera Ranch side so we can ride to Pleasanton to meet with the weeked group ride. 

There is a blind curve where the yellow lights flash with the 30mph speed limit is posted. That speed is still too fast. I also drive around that curve to go to work daily. I slow down and then the cars behind me slow down just in case there is a fellow cyclist around the corner. Before I started cycling, I used to drive around that curve at the posted speed limited and I feel that posted speed limit needs to be reduced to ideally 15mph until a bike route can be created. On my bike, before I attempt to cross that blind curve, I always have to check back to make sure that the oncoming cars are still as far back as before Windemere Parkway. Once you get past the bind curve the road straightens a bit and cyclists are visible. It's that blind turn and speed combo that is the most dangerous of all. 

I tend to ride only on weekends only but my friend takes that route on the weekdays in the morning after commute hrs to meet up with me. From now on, I think I may take my truck over to my friends house even if it's only 3 miles away.

What is needed to get Contra Costa County / Alameda County to finish off that road or connect the bike lanes? There is a bike lane en route but then it suddenly tapers off and disappears and you're on your own on the main road for a bit. After the sketchy blind curve area and another curve the bike lane suddenly re-appears at the very end. Is there no more room to widen the road?


----------

